# Chipped teeth



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We noticed tonight that Binky has a couple of chipped teeth. Yesterday she was playing and leaping very enthusiastically in the garden and smacked her chops into a low wall in the garden and let out a yelp and was v subdued after for 30 mins or so. So I don't know if this caused it or we have been a bit vigorous with tug game or she has chipped them on the gravel in the garden..which she chews all the time and I am constantly fishing out of her mouth 

Anyway long story short..should I be concerned and call the vet monday? She seems fine, and although not eating her kibble or NI she stuffs down treats etc.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm no expert but I would say that if she's eating and drinking ok and is back to her normal self then she's probably ok- they are only baby teeth after all so her grown up teeth will come through in time. Thought I'd add my two cents seeing as no one else has yet!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think the vet would do anything for baby teeth but if you feel she is not happy in the morning then maybe get her checked - if her mouth is sore it might be impacting herdesire to eat.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

As above really and as they aren't perminant teeth if she's ok then I wouldn't worry x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Food consumption all ok, empty hoof mauled...think she is fine!! 
Thank you all!


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Libby broke a canine puppy tooth, it wasn't a problem. they'll fall out in a couple of weeks any way.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Their adult teeth are beautiful when they come through! Lola keeps showing me hers! Pearly whites!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Their adult teeth are beautiful when they come through! Lola keeps showing me hers! Pearly whites!


Ted lost the last of his baby teeth this week...he has quite big teeth which are beautifully white...reminds be of the advert where the dogs are wearing false teeth


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Ted lost the last of his baby teeth this week...he has quite big teeth which are beautifully white...reminds be of the advert where the dogs are wearing false teeth


Yeh.. Lol.. I couldn't believe how much bigger Lola's adult teeth were compared to her itty bitty baby teeth. And yes.. Pearly whites! Just like the add. I keep trying to get a picture bit she won't grin for long enough


----------

